# EHX Small Clone Volume Mod



## untamedfrontier (Sep 3, 2020)

While I know this isn't a mod on a PedalPCB build, I did use the Trimmit! as part of the mods I did.

So if you've ever owned a big box Small Clone, you may have dealt with a bit of a volume drop, which I have with this one. Through searching the world wide web, I found it recommended to change the R19 resistor from 10k to something smaller. Since I'd bought a few of the Trimmit's, I decided to slap a 50k in there and swap it into the R19 slot.

As it turned out in my case, about 6k gave me more of a Unity feel, but it's muuuuch improved. I also swapped out the 1/8" style ehx power for a normal boss style DC jack. I also had to bend the enclosure to get the PCB back in, but that's a whole different story.


----------



## psychicfuzz (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey there,

Edit: I found this link that I think is describing your mod. Did you replace the R19 and also add a trimpot? Or just replace R19 with the trimpot?

Any guidance is much appreciated









						EHX Small Clone – Volume Mod
					

….der durch Mr. Cobain bekannt gewordene Small Clone von Electro Harmonix. Ein Musiker hat mich gebeten den Ausgangspegel des Chorus-Effekts ein wenig anzuheben. Hierzu sucht man den Widersta…




					pimpyourpedal.wordpress.com


----------



## untamedfrontier (Mar 7, 2021)

psychicfuzz said:


> Did you replace the R19 and also add a trimpot? Or just replace R19 with the trimpot?



I used a ppcb trimmit board with a 50k 3362 style pot as a replacement for R19, so yes, removed r19 and put a 50k pot in it's place.

Ended up around 6k as being nearest to unity, ymmv


----------



## psychicfuzz (Mar 7, 2021)

untamedfrontier said:


> I used a ppcb trimmit board with a 50k 3362 style pot as a replacement for R19, so yes, removed r19 and put a 50k pot in it's place.
> 
> Ended up around 6k as being nearest to unity, ymmv



Thanks for getting back to me. Ill pop a 50k in there. I appreciate it man!


----------



## untamedfrontier (Mar 7, 2021)

psychicfuzz said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Ill pop a 50k in there. I appreciate it man!


Sure thing! The 50k was more as an insurance policy against being dumb, if you have a 20k or 25k it would probably be better, as it looks like <10k increases volume.

You could also socket and choose what sounds right to you, but I liked the flexibility of having a pot


----------



## psychicfuzz (Mar 7, 2021)

untamedfrontier said:


> Sure thing! The 50k was more as an insurance policy against being dumb, if you have a 20k or 25k it would probably be better, as it looks like <10k increases volume.
> 
> You could also socket and choose what sounds right to you, but I liked the flexibility of having a pot



I installed the 50k and it does the trick, I have it at about 3/4 turn. I may just make it into an external pot, just spent a half an hour trying to dial in the perfect level lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

I repaired an EHX stereo Clone Theory a couple years ago and I had a helluva time getting the board out of the ^%*& case.  It's like they cast the case around the board.  😠


----------

